# UFC 100 on Sat



## kevincox (Jul 10, 2009)

Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir, St. Pierre vs Thiago Alvez, Henderson vs Bisping and many other good matchups. Not one to miss! ESPN stated on the radio this am that they are expecting more viewers to watch than those who watched the World Series!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 10, 2009)

I hopes:

Mir
GSP
Henderson


----------



## Nitro (Jul 10, 2009)

My picks- 

Mir
Alves 
Henderson 


I am truly looking forward to UFC 101

Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin.................................that will be a battle.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 10, 2009)

The GSP vs Alves my be a toss-up....that being said my pics:
Lesnar
GSP
Henderson

I predict Lesnar keeps upright and over powers Mir KO in the first round.
GSP - I just hope he wins, but it will be a brawl either way
Henderson - he can't afford to lose this one and I want to see someone put the smack down on the Count.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 10, 2009)

> I hopes:
> 
> Mir
> GSP
> Henderson



Ditto that my MAN!  especially Henderson - i hope he makes ole brit cry like a lil girl


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jul 10, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I hopes:
> 
> Mir
> GSP
> Henderson





GlassEyeJones said:


> Ditto that my MAN!  especially Henderson - i hope he makes ole brit cry like a lil girl



my thoughts exactly i cant stand bisping


----------



## scottypp (Jul 10, 2009)

*x two*



GlassEyeJones said:


> Ditto that my MAN!  especially Henderson - i hope he makes ole brit cry like a lil girl



x2 on that one-- I hope he makes him tap.. in the first.. 

and with Lesnar--  I would think you would have to be a drunk somebody to challenge him,.,what's that old Travis Tritt song--"10 feet tall and Bulletproof"...?? he's a monster.

I used this PPV to bribe my 14 yr old son.. he had to read some books for school during the summer break.. told him if he finished one this week- I would buy the PPV..he read all nite..


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> The GSP vs Alves my be a toss-up....that being said my pics:
> Lesnar
> GSP
> Henderson
> ...



Lesnar wont get caught by Mir again, I think Mir goes down in the 1st or 2nd by ko or tko. I cant stand Bisping, I sure hope Henderson puts a real beating on his noggin.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 10, 2009)

Im going with: Lesnar, GSP, and Henderson


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 10, 2009)

Mir  
GSP (even though I would really like to see him get thumped)
Henderson


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 10, 2009)

Lesnar
GSP
Henderson


----------



## JasonF (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never seen Mir in as good of shape as he was at the weigh-ins today....my picks:

Mir
GSP
Bisping (somebodies got to pick him )


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 11, 2009)

Didn't lesnar sp? Try the nfl before ufc...  And fail?   I have mucho love for ufc and wec but imo the best athletes in the USA look towards football and baseball.
I realize that ufc is the true test of being a man because they have crazy like break your neck and end your life,or arm,or leg,or shoulder,etc moves.  I very much enjoy watching but it would be more interesting for me if the heavy weights had to go against the true crime of the crop athletes


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 11, 2009)

For example soccer can be a very interesting sport after fifteen or so beers. But imo most of the best athletes in america don't want to grow up being superstars in that sport.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 11, 2009)

After seeing the interviews and matchups the other night on spike.I hope Frank Mir wins again. Lesnar has the worst attitude of any fighters I know, no respect for veteran fighters or referees (his tap looked like a flat hand strike to me)!! Mir is a tribute to the sport ,professional inside and outside (wec commentator) .
Lesnar is a white Kimbo Slice  a guy with a big punch and no MMA skill and $$$$'s for Dana White for now!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope Mir beats Lesnar but I'm not sure it will happen.  He is just so dadgum big that if has learned a little sub defense to go with his already freakish speed/strength and wrestling background he could be quite a handful.

I think GSP beats Alves.  Sure Alves is thicker but GSP I think is quicker and slightly more athletic.  I just hope it is a battle and not a flash win for either guy.

I cannot stand Bisping!  He almost makes me break things at my house when I see or hear him on TV.  I desperately want Hendo to bash him but at the same time I fear that he will beat Dan and just talk more crap.  Way down inside I hope he beats Hendo cause I heard Dana White say if he does he's next in line for Anderson Silva!

I have a little friendly wager with a bud and my picks actually are:

Lesnar
GSP
Bisping


----------



## holler tree (Jul 11, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I hopes:
> 
> Mir
> GSP
> Henderson



thats how I want to see it go down too but as much as I hate to say it bisbing is gonna get dan


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 11, 2009)

me and LL we will be at hooters with bells on  love the fight nights


----------



## kevincox (Jul 11, 2009)

Alaska said:


> After seeing the interviews and matchups the other night on spike.I hope Frank Mir wins again. Lesnar has the worst attitude of any fighters I know, no respect for veteran fighters or referees (his tap looked like a flat hand strike to me)!! Mir is a tribute to the sport ,professional inside and outside (wec commentator) .
> Lesnar is a white Kimbo Slice  a guy with a big punch and no MMA skill and $$$$'s for Dana White for now!!!



I agree Lesnar is bad representation of the sport. We dont need a heavyweight champion with his poor sporstmanship. He has/shows no respect for anyone


----------



## kevincox (Jul 11, 2009)

By the way, did I see this right, Kimbo Slice is on the next UFC reality show in the heavyweight division?


----------



## larpyn (Jul 11, 2009)

kevincox said:


> Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir, St. Pierre vs Thiago Alvez, Henderson vs Bisping and many other good matchups. Not one to miss! ESPN stated on the radio this am that they are expecting more viewers to watch than those who watched the World Series!


 
Woot Woot!!! i just got thru watching the weigh-in' and the fights look awesome
if you guys have a few minutes it is worth watching. it can be seen on http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/UFC-100-Weigh-Ins-Live-On-MMANews.com-Today-710.html fast fwd the vid to 0:20:45 to see the start of the weigh-in's.
i will be tuned in to this one


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 11, 2009)

kevincox said:


> By the way, did I see this right, Kimbo Slice is on the next UFC reality show in the heavyweight division?



I'm pretty sure Dana White said the only way he will ever fight in the UFC is to EARN his way in through the show.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2009)

Mir will win in the 2nd round by submission.

Henderson will shut up Bisping with a KO.

The Alves and GSP fight could go either way, but my money is on GSP.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm pretty sure Dana White said the only way he will ever fight in the UFC is to EARN his way in through the show.


You mean all those Youtube clips mean nothing???


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 11, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> You mean all those Youtube clips mean nothing???



I think that feller what dropped him inside a minute on Elite XC MEANT something! 

In Dana's defense he said from the get go that he thought he was a joke and a disgrace to MMA.  Now that the other show is defunct he is giving him a shot, but he'll have to earn it! 

Me likey!


----------



## Robk (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd love to see Lesnar knock the boogers out of Mir.  Never have liked him.

Hoping for Henderson and Alves to come out on top as well.


----------



## Robk (Jul 11, 2009)

Undercard results:

Dan Miller def. Mac Danzig via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) 
Jon Jones def. Jake O’Brien via submission (guillotine choke) — Round 2, 2:43 
Dong Hyun Kim def. T.J. Grant via unanimous decision (30-26, 30-26, 30-26) 
Tom Lawlor def. C.B. Dollaway via submission (guillotine choke) — Round 1, 0:55 
Shannon Gugerty def. Matt Grice via submission (guillotine choke) — Round 1, 2:36


----------



## Robk (Jul 11, 2009)

Marc Coleman def Stephan Bonner with unanimous decision


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I hope Mir beats Lesnar but I'm not sure it will happen.  He is just so dadgum big that if has learned a little sub defense to go with his already freakish speed/strength and wrestling background he could be quite a handful.
> 
> I think GSP beats Alves.  Sure Alves is thicker but GSP I think is quicker and slightly more athletic.  I just hope it is a battle and not a flash win for either guy.
> 
> ...



I ponied up and paid for this one. 

Anderson Silva's next fight is UFC 101 vs Forrest Griffin.

My predictions again- 

Mir over "the Monsta".....because Mir is a much more technical fighter.....and if Lesnar can pass a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- test, I'll eat your hat DP.......

Alves over GSP....Alves is 200Lbs on the hoof- pure strength and technical BJJ and striking.

Hendo over the Limey-  Henderson is a WARRIOR.....he has defeated many opponents that Bisping could never beat.....

I'll check in and give spoilers if it's OK with yall...


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

Akiyama looks good. I've faced a bunch of the Japanese Judoka and he is a God over there....

Let's see what he's got..


----------



## Robk (Jul 11, 2009)

akiyama takes one to the jewels


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 11, 2009)

Belcher has a decent chin, Lord knows Akiyama is testin it!


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

Akiyama is a tough little  @%#!@%$#....but Blecher got ROBBED


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

come on everyone say it with me:  "Kill the BRIT, Kill the BRIT"


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Akiyama is a tough little  @%#!@%$#....but Blecher got ROBBED



I don't agree. If you leave it to the judges card- you have lost already.........

Belcher didn't show me much. 

Akiyama sure didn't show his Judo expertise. I was surprised to see him stand up....I thought he fought well.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

Hendo is sharp.....................


----------



## builderrwc (Jul 11, 2009)

Belcher got robbed! They traded alot but the damage looked to be mostly to Akiyama.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

Bisping's first takedown attempt is a joke.... he did survive the first round....


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

BING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was worth $45.00!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bisping got knocked out stiff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## builderrwc (Jul 11, 2009)

Yea haw the brit is out HAHAHAHA. Now run that mouth!


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

couldn't have happened to a nicer guy


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 11, 2009)

Worth every penny!!I could almost turn it off now,and be 110% satisfied!!!IDK if hendo still can hang with silva,but that was awesome!!LIGHTS OUT before he even hit the floor..LOVE IT!!No biased decision win for bisping tonight!!


----------



## Firescooby (Jul 11, 2009)

Keep us updated, I'm out of town and couldn't buy it.

VERY GLAD to hear that Bisping got knocked out!!


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

Firescooby,  click on the link below, scroll down to ufc100.
It's small screen but free 

http://channelsurfing.net/


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Worth every penny!!I could almost turn it off now,and be 110% satisfied!!!IDK if hendo still can hang with silva,but that was awesome!!LIGHTS OUT before he even hit the floor..LOVE IT!!No biased decision win for bisping tonight!!



Anderson Silva thrashed Hendo.......... I have no doubt that he would do the same in a rematch.

Forrest Griffin will be a tough challenge for the Spider...that said, watch Alves tonight. He could easily fight at 185.....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 11, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Firescooby,  click on the link below, scroll down to ufc100.
> It's small screen but free
> 
> http://channelsurfing.net/



not working for me...


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah alot of folks on it tonight, keep trying, I've been put off twice


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 11, 2009)

got a better link..... justin.tv/newalay2

big screen


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

GSP is frustrating Alves and kinda picking him apart like he did with BJ....Rear naked choke now by GSP......he survived...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree Nitro.Dan did good but silva is just so wiry and fast.Dan did look better tonight than he did against silva,and I think he has now won 3 straight since the lost to Silva.

GSP is owning alves.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 11, 2009)

from the looks of Alves' face, GSP is in control of this one


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

GSP said " I pulled my groin" 

Greg Jackson says " I don't care- hit him with your groin"

Great fight so far....one round left.


----------



## Firescooby (Jul 11, 2009)

RVGuy said:


> Firescooby,  click on the link below, scroll down to ufc100.
> It's small screen but free
> 
> http://channelsurfing.net/



Didn't work either, but this one did.

http://ls3-tv.webs.com/stream3.htm


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2009)

GSP showed why he is the champ. He just flat out fought my pick.....

He fought a smart fight and negated all of Alves strong points. GSP sure did take Alves down at will....

GSP is injured............ he won't be break dancin tonight.

Great win for the Champ.


----------



## K80 (Jul 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> got a better link..... justin.tv/newalay2
> 
> big screen



Not working for me.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar is already looking lumpy without the Dianabol.....

He is still huge. 

Mir in a couple three minutes....( I hope)....


----------



## Nitro (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar is just laying there, not doing much.....


----------



## Nitro (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoa!!!

Lesnar just pounded Mir out........He is showing some great respect to the fans......

I'm not impressed.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar wins....TKO


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

What a classless punk. Not a fan at all


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2009)

Well there ya go..Pure horsepower can beat any skill level...He's not making many friends..lol


----------



## Nastytater (Jul 12, 2009)

he won .......thats doing plenty to me


----------



## K80 (Jul 12, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Well there ya go..Pure horsepower can beat any skill level...He's not making many friends..lol



why not?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

Cocky...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2009)

K80 said:


> why not?


He's flippin birds at the fans,and they are booing him..lol...My bad..forgot not everyone was watching it..lol


----------



## builderrwc (Jul 12, 2009)

What did he do so bad? He kicked Mir's butt and I mean bad. Mir is a smart alec, Lesnar is just worked up give him credit he is one bad dude.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

Mir was definitely classy in defeat. Somebody will catch Lesnar....


----------



## builderrwc (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess he should blow kisses to the people booing him?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 12, 2009)

glad to hear ole brit got beat cant wait to see him get koed gsp is a tough fighter figured he win.


----------



## feifler75 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm gonna go drink me a Coors light b/c Bud Light won't pay me! Classic!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> I guess he should blow kisses to the people booing him?



lol...It's going to take someone with ALOT of power to beat him.He is so strong he just held frank down and beat him.Held him down like I could my 8yr old.Who's next?Cain Vasquez?


----------



## kgo (Jul 12, 2009)

fedor could beat him.


----------



## thomasr (Jul 12, 2009)

To me it is clearly evident that BL is a first class jerk...but clearly the Champ as well.  This fight should go a long way supporting that the heavy weight division is too large.  BL should clearly be in a super-heavy weight division.  Mir is a great fighter, but he was dominated by shear size and strength.  So far I'm 100% on my card.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like  lesnar is going to be the dominant force in the ufc for awhile now just what dana white was hopeing for when he signed him up.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 12, 2009)

Great night of fights!!!

The UFC is in dire need of a solid scoring system!! Everyone knows Belcher won that fight! 

I didn't really pic Bisping did I?   One of the most brutal knockouts I've seen!!  I love Hendo but thought Bisping would pull out the upset...not even close!

GSP / Alves fight was good!

Lesnar = NO CLASS!!
I've lost all respect for him after his mouth took over after the fight...what a shame!


----------



## UXO (Jul 12, 2009)

You stay classy, Brock!!!


----------



## tanteaux (Jul 12, 2009)

Mir / Lesnar 3 and I hope Mir breaks his arm.  Crank and crank even if he taps until it pops.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar is my hero.  Hes a freak of nature.  I like his attitude and what he said and did at the end!!!!  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lesnar is my hero.  Hes a freak of nature.  I like his attitude and what he said and did at the end!!!!  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!



Pick a new hero.  Whoever finally catches Brock is going to do what Hendo did to the Brit tonight and give that Coors drinker an extra smash just for the attitude problem.

I like a champion to be arrogant.  Lesnar is a classless bum.  I can handle the birds at the booing fans, but after you beat a guy senseless, you don't stay in his face and scream at him after the fight has been called.

If the UFC is a sport, then sportsmanship should be the word.  Dana White and he will have words tonight, let there be no doubt.  Budweiser should be upset.  In the long run, though, I think Dana knows that a champ everyone loves to hate draws just as big as the champ everyone loves to love.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 12, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> Budweiser should be upset.


Why should Budweiser be upset? He's speaking the truth. I know how tight they've become since the 'new owners' have taken over.

You people bashing Lesnar.....WHY???? He was being booed way before he let them know they were #1.....or 11...

What's he supposed to do? Beg for cheers? Turn the other cheek? He doesn't need fans to be the champ. I like Lesnar.

He's still considered a 'rookie'....which means the only thing he can do from here is get even better. I don't see him losing his belt anytime soon. Fedor "MIGHT" be competition for him....it's just too bad Fedor will never fight for Dana White....they hate each other.


----------



## SFStephens (Jul 12, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lesnar is my hero.  Hes a freak of nature.  I like his attitude and what he said and did at the end!!!!  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!



X2  

Say what you want about Lesnar, but he is the man.  Mir's hometown crowd was booing Lesnar after he just dominated his opponant, so he flipped them the bird.  Who cares?  I would've flipped them the bird too.  So maybe he did have a little WWE flashback there at the end, but I thought it was hillarious.  Has got to be one of my all-time favorite post-fight interviews.  I laughed so hard I almost fell out of my chair.

P.S.  Why would anyone care if Budweiser is upset?  I laughed at that too.


----------



## Robk (Jul 12, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> but after you beat a guy senseless, you don't stay in his face and scream at him after the fight has been called.
> 
> .



After all the smack talk that mir was putting out there I think he got what he deserved even after the fight ended.


----------



## GAHUNTER13 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Why should Budweiser be upset? He's speaking the truth. I know how tight they've become since the 'new owners' have taken over.
> 
> You people bashing Lesnar.....WHY???? He was being booed way before he let them know they were #1.....or 11...
> 
> ...



If anyone has watched Mir since he started he is way more cocky than Lesnar. I have to admit, Mir has gotten better but with his cockiness though and this loss will definately give him a reality check.

The fans tried to upset him with the booing and he turned it around on them with the horseshoe comment.........I have to admit I laughed when I heard him say that.


----------



## GAHUNTER13 (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't believe no one has commented on Henderson dropping an extra bomb to the face after Bisping was already out. (I liked that too!!) That made my night shutting him up!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 12, 2009)

Who gives a rats patooty what Budweiser thinks, politcal correctness  Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. I am glad he beat down Mir, after hearing MIr talk about him not knowing what moves were what and being cocky and smartmouthed the other night like he is the best, he had it coming. The comment about taking the horse shoe out and beating him in the head with it was hillarious. Lesnar with a little more traing and octagon time will walk thru alot of others too.


I am glad that Henderson kncked that mouthy Brit out, I wonder if he and and the other cast members from Britain had tea and crumpets this morning. Gsp just keeps getting better, he's going to hold on to that title for a while.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 12, 2009)

tanteaux said:


> Mir / Lesnar 3 and I hope Mir breaks his arm.  Crank and crank even if he taps until it pops.



That wont happen, if they fight again it will have the same outcome it had last night


----------



## tcward (Jul 12, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> That wont happen, if they fight again it will have the same outcome it had last night



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2009)

GAHUNTER13 said:


> I can't believe no one has commented on Henderson dropping an extra bomb to the face after Bisping was already out. (I liked that too!!) That made my night shutting him up!



Hendo NEVER disrespected bisping all before the fight or during their time at the house.Like he said He just kept a mental note.Bisping is real mouthy,and I think it's about time someone caught him.I was really getting sick of the biased decisions he was getting.That just goes to show you..you can only build someone up so much,before they have to live up to what they are said to do.I liked bisping to start with,but then after the beating he got from Matt Hammil(biased decision for bisping),and the way Chris Leben ran him around just swinging for the fences(another biased decision for bisping),I lost respect.Chris knew he was going to get a decision because they were building bisping up,so he just ran him all over the place,and bisping just bounced around and ran..

Joe rogan was already setting it up for a decision for bisping saying how he was really turning the fight around,I was like here we go again...Hendo was running him all over the place,and bisping was just running away..I liked it that he got KO'd no doubts there,and one more for good measure for all the stuff he said before..lol.

LOL..I think he was caught up in the moment,the post fight interview was funny.Dana will probably get Brock to work on his PR skills,or heck he may leave him as a bad boy..worked for tito.

Smack talk is smack talk.They both did it..It's all part of the game...


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Hendo NEVER disrespected bisping all before the fight or during their time at the house.Like he said He just kept a mental note.Bisping is real mouthy,and I think it's about time someone caught him.I was really getting sick of the biased decisions he was getting.That just goes to show you..you can only build someone up so much,before they have to live up to what they are said to do.I liked bisping to start with,but then after the beating he got from Matt Hammil(biased decision for bisping),and the way Chris Leben ran him around just swinging for the fences(another biased decision for bisping),I lost respect.Chris knew he was going to get a decision because they were building bisping up,so he just ran him all over the place,and bisping just bounced around and ran..
> 
> Joe rogan was already setting it up for a decision for bisping saying how he was really turning the fight around,I was like here we go again...Hendo was running him all over the place,and bisping was just running away..I liked it that he got KO'd no doubts there,and one more for good measure for all the stuff he said before..lol.
> 
> ...



Yup.  People don't need to love Lesnar to not want to miss his fights.  A lot of people loathed Mike Tyson and NEVER missed his fights even when they were expensive PPV.

What I love even more than the fact that Hendo gave Bisping an extra smash was that he admitted plainly that he did it.

I think Bisping will be at a huge psychological disadvantage if they ever match the two up again.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> Pick a new hero.  Whoever finally catches Brock is going to do what Hendo did to the Brit tonight and give that Coors drinker an extra smash just for the attitude problem.
> 
> I like a champion to be arrogant.  Lesnar is a classless bum.  I can handle the birds at the booing fans, but after you beat a guy senseless, you don't stay in his face and scream at him after the fight has been called.
> 
> If the UFC is a sport, then sportsmanship should be the word.  Dana White and he will have words tonight, let there be no doubt.  Budweiser should be upset.  In the long run, though, I think Dana knows that a champ everyone loves to hate draws just as big as the champ everyone loves to love.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


>



I'm not crying.  Lesnar whipped Mir like a rented mule.  Those shots from most other guys would have been annoyances.  From Lesnar they were devastating.  He is a powerful man and will be tough to beat.

I will be hoping hard


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesner is a freaking MONSTER!!!!


Go Henderson! I'm glad he smacked the taste out of that Brits mouth....Hey Bisping! Welcome to the highlight reel SUCKA!

The first fight of the night had to be one of the best I've seen in a long time and I think the decision went the WRONG way! Rematch!

<object width="576" height="324" allowfullscreen="true"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/m/up/ypp/sports/player.swf"><param name="flashVars" value="vid=14458660"><embed width="576" height="324" allowfullscreen="true" src="http://d.yimg.com/m/up/ypp/sports/player.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" flashvars="vid=14458660"></object>


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2009)

Well it is plain to see dana can whip brock without laying a hand on him..lol..That's funny.He apologized,and is even drinking bud light..lol..I like how he said he wasn't biased he would drink any beer..lol


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar is just what Dana White needs and I like him a lot. However he is just a bigger more popular version of Kimbo. Get him in there with a good puncher and it will be lights out for my boy Brock. I think from the few rounds of mma that I have seen him in his chin looks a little glassy.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think fighting a man whos fists are commonly referred to as lunch boxes and canned hams is not a good idea.


----------



## holler tree (Jul 12, 2009)

kgo said:


> fedor could beat him.



I agree 100% . I dont understand why he's not in the UFC but if he does show up ol big boy is gonna get his lights turned out...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 12, 2009)

Dana said in the post fight conference that it will happen at some point, just got to work out the kinks.  Fedor is under contract right now but I think in the end the UFC will pony up the money to make it happen...............................AND raise the PPV charges to about $60 at the same time!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

I honestly don't think there is a man alive who can touch Lesnar in the octagon.  He may get beaten with a lucky submission sometime but his chin is NOT glassy.  Mir caught him in the head with a jumping knee and it just bounced off.  Man I would love to see Lesnar vs. Bin Laden.  Ring the bell and crack a beer. No ref necessary.

Lesnar is a titan.  I told you he and Dana would have some words!  Thanks for posting the confirmation, Wiskey!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar is pure GARBAGE by the way he acted in the ring! I say lets get Fedor in the UFC so he can give Lesnar the beating he deserves. By the way, great fights!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

kevincox said:


> Lesnar is pure GARBAGE by the way he acted in the ring! I say lets get Fedor in the UFC so he can give Lesnar the beating he deserves. By the way, great fights!



Anybody can make a mistake when they are overcome with adrenaline, and nobody likes getting booed.  He apologized and that's all he can do.  Whatever you think of his conduct, he is no Kimbo.  Kimbo was a street brawler.  Lesnar is one of the most decorated wrestlers in U.S. history.  That combined with his striking, which got a LOT better in this fight, makes him almost invincible. 

I could see him accidentally killing someone in the ring.  With that much power he could take a man's head off like a bear swiping its paw.


----------



## K80 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fedor seems a bit small for Lesnar IMO.

I agree Fish, lesley will end up hurting someone.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 12, 2009)

K80 said:


> Fedor seems a bit small for Lesnar IMO.
> 
> I agree Fish, lesley will end up hurting someone.



Fedor has beaten guys that weigh up to 300lbs and close to 7ft tall. Fedor is the baddest man on the planet


----------



## kevincox (Jul 12, 2009)

By the way, Lesnar made 3,000,000 for that fight!


----------



## Predator56 (Jul 12, 2009)

*h-e-n-d-o*

woooooooooooooooooo

usa
 usa
usa
usa


----------



## larpyn (Jul 12, 2009)

i love it when someone like lesnar gets all amped up on adrenaline............... at least we know he is for real and not just acting 
i like the guy 

fwiw, you can go to ufc.com and watch all the post fight interviews. 
some of you might change your minds about fighters that you don't like when you see them after a fight and they aren't cranked on adrenaline


----------



## kevincox (Jul 12, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> *h-e-n-d-o*
> 
> woooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...



He got a 100,000 bonus for that knockout last night!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 12, 2009)

kevincox said:
			
		

> Fedor is the baddest man on the planet



I agree with that!

When Lesnar started all his smack talking at the end of the fight, the first thing that came to my mind was "That's the WWE coming out of him"...

You can take a guy out of the country, but you can't take.......

Sort of along that line.  Dana likes drama, controversy, etc... and Brock, for now, is that man.

I hate Mir got pounded out, but it happened.  No matter how good of a fighter you are, when you got someone of Lesnar's size on top of you, there's really not much you can do... 

Try and grab 6"x6" post in an arm bar and bend it... ain't gonna happen.  Grab a pallet of quik-krete and get if off your chest... ain't gonna happen....

Bottom line, Lesnar is a tank....

Having said that, I am not a fan of his actions after the fight.  Sure, he was on an adrenaline overdose, but that doesn't give him an excuse for being an anus exit...  But, it'll bring money to the UFC, and that's what Dana is wanting.

I can't wait to see Lesnar get beat down though, and his day, like most, will come.

I loved the KO Henderson handed out... BOO-YAH!  

"I gave him the second one, to just shut him up a little bit"..  

What a knock out!!!  I wanted to see Bisping get shut up and Dan done it... Way to go!  I rewound that part about 6 times.. 

The GSP and Alves fight was good as it gets and about what I expected to happen.  I'm sure there will be a rematch to that one...

Overall, it was a good card!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 12, 2009)

If  fedor comes to the UFC to fight Lesnar he'll be on the same end of a canned ham - lunch box dinner that Mir was. Cant wait to see that fight, but Fedor will get beat.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I agree with that!
> 
> When Lesnar started all his smack talking at the end of the fight, the first thing that came to my mind was "That's the WWE coming out of him"...
> 
> ...



Why would the Alves fight have a rematch?  GSP pwned him.  I would like to see Hendo get a rematch with Anderson Silva or fight Forrest Griffin.  Those would be great fights.

Fedor has never, ever faced someone close to as strong as Lesnar.  Those "little" punches most guys throw in the clinch and in grappling that are annoyances?  He knocks the dog poo out of people with THOSE.  

They have to set up this fight.  When they do, I will root for the country boy to take Fedor's head off


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't stop laughing when people call Lesnar's hands canned hams...hehe

Did anyone else notice how much better Lesnar's striking was this fight than ever before?  He is getting better every match.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

Lesnar may be a heck of a wrestler and pack some mean fists....but he is nowhere the Mixed Martial Artist as Fedor. Period. Now I don't know who would win...if Lesnar catches anybody, they are done. But Fedor is the baddest man I've seen in a fight

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDw3tUuoLpM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDw3tUuoLpM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Lesnar may be a heck of a wrestler and pack some mean fists....but he is nowhere the Mixed Martial Artist as Fedor. Period. Now I don't know who would win...if Lesnar catches anybody, they are done. But Fedor is the baddest man I've seen in a fight
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDw3tUuoLpM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDw3tUuoLpM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



Nope...All that's missing from Lesnar's highlight reel is more fights.  Those big guys Fedor fought were like Manute Bol was in the NBA, just freak shows.  

Lesnar is bigger, stronger, and probably faster than Fedor.  Unless Fedor grabs a lucky arm bar early,  it would be no contest.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 12, 2009)

There's no doubt....Fedor is mean. He's deadly accurate and very versatile. However Lesnar is still considered a 'rookie'. He can only get better from here on. He still has a lot to learn...which will make him unstoppable when he gains more tricks.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> Nope...All that's missing from Lesnar's highlight reel is more fights.  Those big guys Fedor fought were like Manute Bol was in the NBA, just freak shows.
> 
> Lesnar is bigger, stronger, and probably faster than Fedor.  Unless Fedor grabs a lucky arm bar early,  it would be no contest.



Regardless, it would be a great fight. I don't think Lesnar is faster, but definitely bigger and stronger. I think that is one of his best strong points. He mentally has an edge before the fight even starts. But Fedor has no intimidation when it comes to bigger fighters, and he can submit anybody with the best of them. Lesnar being a rookie is what lost him his 1st fight with Mir, and Fedor would absolutely destroy Mir, so the rookie thing still may be the deciding factor. One slip vs Fedor, and he's all over it. He is dominant in submissions, unreal at ground and pound, and his wrestling is pretty impressive as well. I just don't see Lesnar having his way with him. But in MMA, ANYTHING can happen. It would be one of my most anticipated bouts to watch no matter what!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's a list of all of Fedor's fights...30-1-1 in 32 bouts, and the list is a who's who of MMA...Coleman, Randleman, CroCop, Arlovski, Herring, Sylvia, Sobral, Lynland, Nogueira, etc

_*Result - Opponent - Means - Event - Date - Round - Time - Location 

Win 30â€“1 (1)  Andrei Arlovski KO (Punch) Affliction: Day of Reckoning 02009-01-24 January 24, 2009 1 3:14 Anaheim, California, United States Defended WAMMA Heavyweight Championship 

Win 29â€“1 (1)  Tim Sylvia Submission (rear naked choke) Affliction: Banned 02008-07-19 July 19, 2008 1 0:36 Anaheim, California, United States Won vacant WAMMA Heavyweight Championship 

Win 28â€“1 (1)  Hong-Man Choi Submission (armbar) Yarennoka! 02007-12-31 December 31, 2007 1 1:54 Saitama, Japan 

Win 27â€“1 (1)  Matt Lindland Submission (armbar) BodogFight - Clash of the Nations 02007-04-14 April 14, 2007 1 2:58 St. Petersburg, Russia 

Win 26â€“1 (1)  Mark Hunt Submission (kimura) Pride Shockwave 2006 02006-12-31 December 31, 2006 1 8:16 Saitama, Japan Defended Pride World Heavyweight Championship 

Win 25â€“1 (1)  Mark Coleman Submission (armbar) Pride 32: The Real Deal 02006-10-21 October 21, 2006 2 1:16 Las Vegas, United States 

Win 24â€“1 (1)  Melvin ManhoefZuluzinho Submission (strikes) Pride Shockwave 2005 02005-12-31 December 31, 2005 1 0:26 Saitama, Japan 

Win 23â€“1 (1)  Mirko FilipoviÄ‡ Decision (unanimous) Pride Final Conflict 2005 02005-08-28 August 28, 2005 3 5:00 Saitama, Japan Defended Pride World Heavyweight Championship 

Win 22â€“1 (1)  Tsuyoshi Kohsaka TKO (doctor stoppage) Pride Bushido 6 02005-04-03 April 3, 2005 1 10:00 Yokohama, Japan 

Win 21â€“1 (1)  Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira Decision (unanimous) Pride Shockwave 2004 02004-12-31 December 31, 2004 3 5:00 Saitama, Japan Defended Pride World Heavyweight Championship
Won Pride 2004 HW GP 

zNC 20â€“1 (1)  Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira No contest (accidental headbutt) Pride Final Conflict 2004 02004-08-15 August 15, 2004 1 3:52 Saitama, Japan Pride 2004 HW GP Finals 

Win 20â€“1  Naoya Ogawa Submission (armbar) Pride Final Conflict 2004 02004-08-14 August 14, 2004August 15, 2004 1 0:54 Saitinokiama, Japan Pride 2004 HW GP Semifinals 

Win 19â€“1  Kevin Randleman Submission (kimura) Pride Critical Countdown 2004 02004-06-20 June 20, 2004 1 1:33 Saitama, Japan Pride 2004 HW GP Quarterfinals 

Win 18â€“1  Mark Coleman Submission (armbar) Pride Total Elimination 2004 02004-04-25 April 25, 2004 1 2:11 Saitama, Japan. Pride 2004 HW GP Opening Round 

Win 17â€“1 Yuji Nagata TKO (strikes) Inoki Bom-Ba-Ye 2003 02003-12-31 December 31, 2003 1 1:02 Kobe, Japan 

Win 16â€“1  Gary Goodridge TKO (strikes) Pride Total Elimination 2003 02003-08-10 August 10, 2003 1 1:09 Saitama, Japan 

Win 15â€“1  Kazuyuki Fujita Submission (rear naked choke) Pride 26: Bad to the Bone 02003-06-08 June 8, 2003 1 4:17 Tokyo, Japan 

Win 14â€“1  Egidijus Valavicius Submission (kimura) Rings Lithuania - Bushido Rings 7: Adrenalinas 02003-04-05 April 5, 2003 2 1:11 Vilnius, Lithuania 

Win 13â€“1  Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira Decision (unanimous) Pride 25: Body Blow 02003-03-16 March 16, 2003 3 5:00 Yokohama, Japan Won Pride World Heavyweight Championship 

Win 12â€“1  Heath Herring TKO (doctor stoppage) Pride 23: Championship Chaos 2 02002-11-24 November 24, 2002 1 10:00 Tokyo, Japan 

Win 11â€“1  Semmy Schilt Decision (unanimous) Pride 21: Demolition 02002-06-23 June 23, 2002 3 5:00 Saitama, Japan 

Win 10â€“1 Chris Haseman TKO (lost points) Rings - World Title Series Grand Final 02002-02-15 February 15, 2002 1 2:50 Yokohama, Japan Won Rings World Class Tournament 

Win 9â€“1  Lee Hasdell Submission (guillotine choke) Rings - World Title Series 5 02001-12-21 December 21, 2001 1 4:10 Yokohama, Japan 

Win 8â€“1  Ryushi Yanagisawa Decision (unanimous) Rings - World Title Series 4 02001-10-20 October 20, 2001 3 5:00 Tokyo, Japan 

Win 7â€“1  Renato Sobral Decision (unanimous) Rings - 10th Anniversary 02001-08-11 August 11, 2001 2 5:00 Tokyo, Japan 

Win 6â€“1  Kerry Schall Submission (armbar) Rings - World Title Series 1 02001-04-20 April 20, 2001 1 1:47 Tokyo, Japan 

Win 5â€“1  Mihail Apostolov Submission (rear naked choke) Rings Russia - Russia vs. Bulgaria 02001-04-06 April 6, 2001 1 1:03 Yekaterinburg, Russia 

Loss 4â€“1  Tsuyoshi Kohsaka TKO (cut) Rings - King of Kings 2000 Block B 02000-12-22 December 22, 2000 1 0:17 Osaka, Japan 

Win 4â€“0  Ricardo Arona Decision (unanimous) Rings - King of Kings 2000 Block B 02000-12-21 December 21, 2000December 22, 2000 3 5:00 Osaka, Japan 

Win 3â€“0  Hiroya Takada KO (strikes) Rings - Battle Genesis Vol. 6 02000-09-05 September 5, 2000 1 0:12 Tokyo, Japan 

Win 2â€“0  Levon Lagvilava Submission (rear naked choke) Rings - Russia vs. Georgia 02000-08-16 August 16, 2000 1 7:24 Tula, Russia 

Win 1â€“0  Martin Lazarov Submission (guillotine choke) Rings - Russia vs. Bulgaria 02000-05-21 May 21, 2000 1 2:24 Ekaterinburg, Russia*_


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 12, 2009)

*I sure was glad to see the Limey Mouthy Brit*

:Get the stuffing knocked out of him.Wish Hendo could have landed a few more....


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

Fedor couldn't put out Noguiera...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> Fedor couldn't put out Noguiera...



but he has 2 wins and a NC over him, and many will say that Noguiera is one of the best in the HW division


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> but he has 2 wins and a NC over him, and many will say that Noguiera is one of the best in the HW division



I am just saying he could not put out a guy that Mir dominated....just food for thought.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 12, 2009)

Seems it will become a common occurrence:


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 12, 2009)

Based on the law of averages if Lesner fights enough someone will KO him.  I'm not sure that is Fedor; whoever it is will have to survive the initial onslaught....most of these guys are beasts at 230 or so, but Lesner is in an entirely different category.  I'm not a fan, but I don't see anyone out there that can/will beat Lesner consistently anytime soon.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> Based on the law of averages if Lesner fights enough someone will KO him.  I'm not sure that is Fedor; whoever it is will have to survive the initial onslaught....most of these guys are beasts at 230 or so, but Lesner is in an entirely different category.  I'm not a fan, but I don't see anyone out there that can/will beat Lesner consistently anytime soon.



Lesnar wins his next 10 fights.  Mark my words.  None will go the distance.  Those canned hams are getting more cured by the day.

Plus, his wife is Sable (Rena Mero).  Man, he's got it rough


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pee Wee called.

The new secret word of the day is:

"Hammerfist".


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Pee Wee called.
> 
> The new secret word of the day is:
> 
> "Hammerfist".



He didn't use 'em as much this fight...he used those laying down uppercuts as he cradled Mir's neck with his other hand.  Big nasty.


----------



## kgo (Jul 12, 2009)

white wont match them if he could till he milks lesnar for a few fights to make the money then we will see lesnar fedor . fedor will armbar him like a little girl then we will see rematch after rematch till lesnar learns more ground skills and when fedor has to stand with him like nogerra lesnar will win and then more rematches. till then white will put him in with punchers not submision fighters.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Jul 12, 2009)

I really like Brock. He's a hunter & knows how to make money from his assets. Start watching at 4min mark.



<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n_JmVJq-tpI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n_JmVJq-tpI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Firescooby (Jul 12, 2009)

I personally like Lesnar. Yes, he's cocky...but he has a right to be.

One thing is that he doesn't talk much trash BEFORE the fight, which I REALLY respect. He lets his actions do the talking, much like Henderson did.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 13, 2009)

Noguiera is getting old,and it almost looked like he took the fall so frank could win,and brock could get revenge..sometimes I wonder..

Let's look at the top 2 contenders in UFC now..Shane Carwin(11-0),and cain velasquez(6-0).Shane seems to be a bad boy and he weighs 262#.Fedor may never come to ufc...I think Shane has a chance I have seen him fight.Let's face it frank really is a BJJ artist.Doesn't weight lift as hard either.Never really been a puncher until he fought menatauro.I think Shane can throw some bombs that will wake brock up.If he can keep it standing he has a chance.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 13, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Noguiera is getting old,and it almost looked like he took the fall so frank could win,and brock could get revenge..sometimes I wonder..
> 
> Let's look at the top 2 contenders in UFC now..Shane Carwin(11-0),and cain velasquez(6-0).Shane seems to be a bad boy and he weighs 262#.Fedor may never come to ufc...I think Shane has a chance I have seen him fight.Let's face it frank really is a BJJ artist.Doesn't weight lift as hard either.Never really been a puncher until he fought menatauro.I think Shane can throw some bombs that will wake brock up.If he can keep it standing he has a chance.



I've never seen either fight...what are their styles?


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW  Shane Carwin is pretty big...not as big as Brock but close...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe I spoke too soon!!

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15488/dan...ht-in-the-ufc-brock-lesnar-fight-imminent.mma


----------



## RBoleman (Jul 13, 2009)

BL had me rolling the whole night,with the pre fight interview and definately the post fight interview 
"I took that horseshoe out of his umm and beat him over the head with it."
I love it 
Belcher got robbed but should of stayed with that leg kick at the end instead of getting fancy and let whats his name take him down....also Henderson was on his game and just nailed Bispingand GSP just dominated Alves


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 13, 2009)

RBoleman said:


> BL had me rolling the whole night,with the pre fight interview and definately the post fight interview
> "I took that horseshoe out of his umm and beat him over the head with it."
> I love it
> Belcher got robbed but should of stayed with that leg kick at the end instead of getting fancy and let whats his name take him down....also Henderson was on his game and just nailed Bispingand GSP just dominated Alves



Belcher should have won that fight. That superman punch off the fence was fantastic!


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 13, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> If  fedor comes to the UFC to fight Lesnar he'll be on the same end of a canned ham - lunch box dinner that Mir was. Cant wait to see that fight, but Fedor will get beat.



I agree  

He's smaller than Mir....


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 13, 2009)

> He's smaller than Mir....



Size isn't always the deciding factor:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Size isn't always the deciding factor:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3QzX1ZadJM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




You’re right he did beat that lethargic freak show.  LOL  

I would like to see him fight Mir first.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think if Fedor were to come to the UFC, he should have to fight a few guys before he's allowed a title shot. 

I know, he's a great fighter and all, but why should be have the title shot in the UFC without having to work for it first?


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I think if Fedor were to come to the UFC, he should have to fight a few guys before he's allowed a title shot.
> 
> I know, he's a great fighter and all, but why should be have the title shot in the UFC without having to work for it first?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I think if Fedor were to come to the UFC, he should have to fight a few guys before he's allowed a title shot.
> 
> I know, he's a great fighter and all, but why should be have the title shot in the UFC without having to work for it first?



I'm not saying anything otherwise...but he will walk through the rest of the UFC HWs. He is just _that_ good


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2009)

If you want to see a crazy fight and something to prove that your size doesnt matter in this sport  you need to dig back in the archives when the UFC was really good and look up UFC 3.  Keith "The Giant Killer" Hackney (200lb) vs. Emmanuel Yarbrough (612lb).  Hackney beat yarbrough into tapping but not before breaking his own hand from beating  him in the head repeatedly.  What did Hackney do???  He switched hands. 

If you have followed the UFC from the start you will remember this one.  

**Wiskey if that is what you posted I apologize. All that video stuff is blocked here at work and i cant see it.**


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 13, 2009)

I think Mir vs. Fedor would be a great first fight for Fedor.

And I take back what I said about Hong Man Choi...he actually didn't look all that bad.  I mean everyone else gets beat by Fedor too!  He could beat some guys in the UFC.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 13, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> I think Mir vs. Fedor would be a great first fight for Fedor.
> 
> And I take back what I said about Hong Man Choi...he actually didn't look all that bad.  I mean everyone else gets beat by Fedor too!  He could beat some guys in the UFC.



Fedor would kill Mir! He could and will beat any and all heavyweights in the UFC!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 13, 2009)

kevincox said:


> Fedor would kill Mir! He could and will beat any and all heavyweights in the UFC!



thats a little much now
Fedor is bad..but he aint that bad.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Lesnar is a true classless idiot.    You can tell a lot about a man in the way he handles a loss, you can tell even more about how he handles victory.   He whined when he got subbed, and this picture speaks volumes about how he handled victory.    That along with flicking off the crowd, insulting the biggest sponsor of UFC, and making inappropriate comments about what he was going to do with his wife.

He'll have his moment.    If he gets caught in something like an armbar he'll be the guy that gets his arm snapped and he'll have to think about how he's going to wipe for a few weeks.   "The Count" Bisping learned a thing or two about getting your mouth shut Saturday night and it's only a matter of time until Brock gets served his.   Right now the HW division in UFC is pretty weak.   Not sure who will beat him but Lesnar hasn't brought anything to UFC except for WWE fanboys and the types of idiotic displays we saw Saturday night.   It will happen again, you can take the meathead of WWE but you can't take the WWE out of the meathead. 




Wiskey_33 said:


>


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with some stuff there Buzz...but maybe I am missing something..so if i am forgive me..but it looked like Mir is the one got right up and stomped toward Lesnar after the fight

As far as the rest of the stuff he did..yeah he kind of came off as an idiot..but i also recognize that he just won the biggest fight of his life, he was amped up and the crowd was booing him..giving them the finger wasnt that out of line in my eyes.

Mir talks as much smack as Lesnar if not more..Mir is cocky as all get out..I got respect for both of them..Mir is a tough dude...Lesnar just needs to control his emotions a little better.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 13, 2009)

Buzz said:


> "The Count" Bisping learned a thing or two about getting your mouth shut Saturday night and it's only a matter of time until Brock gets served his.   Right now the HW division in UFC is pretty weak.   Not sure who will beat him but Lesnar hasn't brought anything to UFC...



This man is going to save us all...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 13, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> This man is going to save us all...



I think he's working at the Checkers on 41.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I think he's working at the Checkers on 41.


Man!  And I love me some Checkers!


----------



## RBoleman (Jul 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Belcher should have won that fight. That superman punch off the fence was fantastic!



man that was AWESOME

I think that spin move at the end allowed him to get took down and cost him the fight imo


----------



## kevincox (Jul 13, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> thats a little much now
> Fedor is bad..but he aint that bad.



How do you know? He has only lost 1 fight in 9 years!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 13, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Lesnar is a true classless idiot.    You can tell a lot about a man in the way he handles a loss, you can tell even more about how he handles victory.   He whined when he got subbed, and this picture speaks volumes about how he handled victory.    That along with flicking off the crowd, insulting the biggest sponsor of UFC, and making inappropriate comments about what he was going to do with his wife.
> 
> He'll have his moment.    If he gets caught in something like an armbar he'll be the guy that gets his arm snapped and he'll have to think about how he's going to wipe for a few weeks.   "The Count" Bisping learned a thing or two about getting your mouth shut Saturday night and it's only a matter of time until Brock gets served his.   Right now the HW division in UFC is pretty weak.   Not sure who will beat him but Lesnar hasn't brought anything to UFC except for WWE fanboys and the types of idiotic displays we saw Saturday night.   It will happen again, you can take the meathead of WWE but you can't take the WWE out of the meathead.



We have a winner! I agree with 100% of what you said


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 13, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Lesnar is a true classless idiot.    You can tell a lot about a man in the way he handles a loss, you can tell even more about how he handles victory.   He whined when he got subbed, and this picture speaks volumes about how he handled victory.    That along with flicking off the crowd, insulting the biggest sponsor of UFC, and making inappropriate comments about what he was going to do with his wife.



Did you miss the post fight press conference? 

All the flipping people off was due to him putting on a show. The fight was on Mir's home turf. He was being booed before the fight even started. If you'll look back at pre-fight interviews, Mir did a LOT more smack talking than Lensar. Brock basically beat up the 'home town hero' and rubbed it in a little. The sport is about fighting. There's going to be some bad blood and raunchy actions. You get a lot of the same stuff in the NFL, NASCAR, etc.....but I'd be disappointed if there wasn't any smack talk in a hand-to-hand combat sport like MMA.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 13, 2009)

Smack talk and first hand ignorance is a big difference. He beat the guy fair and square...no need to get in his face afterwards and talk the way he did after the fight. Calling him an s o b afterwards and peeing on the UFCs main sponsor is a little far from smacking. That's just classless IMO. I guess I would just rather see the guys shake hands before the match, beat the snot out of each other during, and then shake hands and acknowledge each other's heart and talents afterwards. Lesnar only did one of the three, and he did a good job of it.


----------



## kgo (Jul 13, 2009)

Fedor is always humble and calm in and out of the ring , I think that is one reason you will never hear anyone talking smack to him or about him,and then there's  the "he will make you tap like a little girl "thing.That probably helps.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Jul 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Smack talk and first hand ignorance is a big difference. He beat the guy fair and square...no need to get in his face afterwards and talk the way he did after the fight. Calling him an s o b afterwards and peeing on the UFCs main sponsor is a little far from smacking. That's just classless IMO. I guess I would just rather see the guys shake hands before the match, beat the snot out of each other during, and then shake hands and acknowledge each other's heart and talents afterwards. Lesnar only did one of the three, and he did a good job of it.



Brock is just getting started in true fighting or MMA. When he gets more fights under his belt he'll calm down some. He was pumped up & rightfully so. Mir ran off at the mouth for a whole year. Ever had someone talk about you on video that long in front of everyone watching MMA? It would bring some emotion from me trust me. Same type situation with Dan thats why he put an extra tough on Bisbing. Dan has just got lots more fights under his belt & knows how to keep emotions under controll better. Most fighters are humble enough cause they all get beat along the way. It's an awesome sport to watch I love MMA.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJ7pBfSe9eU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJ7pBfSe9eU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Man did he ever serve it. I pick Brock 9 out of 10 times vs mir.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wasn't it Mir that got back up in Lesnars face after the fight was over?


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Jul 14, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Wasn't it Mir that got back up in Lesnars face after the fight was over?



He was trying to after he stumbled to his feet yes.
He was trying to save face i think. Wait take that one back it was way late to do that did you see his face?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2009)

Joe Anderson said:


> He was trying to after he stumbled to his feet yes.
> He was trying to save face i think. Wait take that one back it was way late to do that did you see his face?



Yep, it was minced meat.  

Lesnar is the man!


----------



## maker4life (Jul 14, 2009)

Bassquatch said:


> You get a lot of the same stuff in the NFL, NASCAR, etc.....



Yeah and when Vick did it he got toasted by a lot of the same folks that have Lesnars back . I don't like either one of them !


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 14, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Wasn't it Mir that got back up in Lesnars face after the fight was over?



I said this in an earlier post...and nobody that is bashing Lesnar would answer this..

"I agree with some stuff there Buzz...but maybe I am missing something..so if i am forgive me..but it looked like Mir is the one got right up and stomped toward Lesnar after the fight?"


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 14, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> I said this in an earlier post...and nobody that is bashing Lesnar would answer this..
> 
> "I agree with some stuff there Buzz...but maybe I am missing something..so if i am forgive me..but it looked like Mir is the one got right up and stomped toward Lesnar after the fight?"



Mir got what he deserved. He was the trash talker. He got shut down.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 14, 2009)

kevincox said:


> How do you know? He has only lost 1 fight in 9 years!



I dont know for sure..but there is a reason why guys arent in the UFC...why not come to the UFC and get recognized?
The reason is the stiff competition!! Look at the recent guys that came from the WEC that were great...they come to the UFC and get embaressed.  Fedor could be the real deal but until he fights in the UFC, Im not gonna bet the house on him.

Im not saying for one second that he aint a good fighter..hes bad to the bone..but until they find somebody thats gonna be within 10 pounds of Lesnar...Lesnar is gonna stay on the top for a while..he will throw all 6'0" 230 pounds of Fedor around like a little boy!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 14, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Mir got what he deserved. He was the trash talker. He got shut down.



Thats what Im saying!! These are 2 very grown men that are getting paid to fight!! These 2 dont like eachother!


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 14, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Yeah and when Vick did it he got toasted by a lot of the same folks that have Lesnars back . I don't like either one of them !



Vick   

He flipped off his own fan(s) at home.  

Who are the "same folks", you are referring to?


----------



## CamoCop (Jul 14, 2009)

Robk said:


> After all the smack talk that mir was putting out there I think he got what he deserved even after the fight ended.



x2!


----------



## maker4life (Jul 14, 2009)

ThaDuck said:


> Who are the "same folks", you are referring to?



Probably half the folks in this thread . 

Lesnar might be alright if could keep the roid rage down but his screwed up hormones cause him look like an idiot every time he opens his mouth .


----------



## Buzz (Jul 14, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> I dont know for sure..but there is a reason why guys arent in the UFC...why not come to the UFC and get recognized?
> The reason is the stiff competition!! Look at the recent guys that came from the WEC that were great...they come to the UFC and get embaressed.  Fedor could be the real deal but until he fights in the UFC, Im not gonna bet the house on him.
> 
> Im not saying for one second that he aint a good fighter..hes bad to the bone..but until they find somebody thats gonna be within 10 pounds of Lesnar...Lesnar is gonna stay on the top for a while..he will throw all 6'0" 230 pounds of Fedor around like a little boy!



MMA is a lot bigger than just UFC.    Look at some of the other guys that came from outside the UFC recently.    Anderson Silva, Machida, Rampage Jackson, Shogun, etc.   2 are now UFC champions, a third was a champion, and the fourth is a top contender.     If Pride wouldn't have fallen chances are many of the those guys would still be fighting in Japan now.    230 pounds of Fedor has fought guys as big or larger than Lesnar, including one who is 7'2" and 330#,  and he's beaten them all.  

The reason he's not in the UFC is that according to him, Dana White offered him an "insulting" amount of money to fight and Affliction is paying him much more.      Can't say I blame him.     It's not like the guys he's fighting in Affliction are any less opponents of what's in the UFC HW division.  Of course I think Dana White didn't really WANT him to come over at the time because he'll milk the Lesnar train for a while, then Fedor will eventually come over - setting up the "clash of the titans" and he'll snap Lensar's arm in two then be the champion for a while.    Fedor is considered the top dog H.W. by most anyone that follows MMA, and he's going to be recognized regardless of any orginzation he fights in.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jul 14, 2009)

maker4life said:


> if could keep the roid rage down but his screwed up hormones cause him look like an idiot every time he opens his mouth .



Probably the most accurate description of Lesnar's behavior....these type of stories never end well.


----------



## RBoleman (Jul 14, 2009)

Shane Carwin wants some of lesnar

or some more money more like it


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 14, 2009)

Buzz said:


> MMA is a lot bigger than just UFC.    Look at some of the other guys that came from outside the UFC recently.    Anderson Silva, Machida, Rampage Jackson, Shogun, etc.   2 are now UFC champions, a third was a champion, and the fourth is a top contender.     If Pride wouldn't have fallen chances are many of the those guys would still be fighting in Japan now.    230 pounds of Fedor has fought guys as big or larger than Lesnar, including one who is 7'2" and 330#,  and he's beaten them all.
> 
> The reason he's not in the UFC is that according to him, Dana White offered him an "insulting" amount of money to fight and Affliction is paying him much more.      Can't say I blame him.     It's not like the guys he's fighting in Affliction are any less opponents of what's in the UFC HW division.  Of course I think Dana White didn't really WANT him to come over at the time because he'll milk the Lesnar train for a while, then Fedor will eventually come over - setting up the "clash of the titans" and he'll snap Lensar's arm in two then be the champion for a while.    Fedor is considered the top dog H.W. by most anyone that follows MMA, and he's going to be recognized regardless of any orginzation he fights in.




Great post!! I agree with alot of it..but aint no way that 
7'2" dude is anything to brag about..Have you seen that fight? That guy was uncoordinated as all get out..but I hope your right..I hope he comes in and beats the snot out of Brock.  That would be Awsome!...i for one just dont think it will happen...but when they do fight i will be pulling for Fedor..i like him alot and have a ton of repect for him.


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 14, 2009)

Buzz said:


> MMA is a lot bigger than just UFC.    Look at some of the other guys that came from outside the UFC recently.    Anderson Silva, Machida, Rampage Jackson, Shogun, etc.   2 are now UFC champions, a third was a champion, and the fourth is a top contender.



Everyone comes from outside the UFC, most from other affiliations.  That’s no surprise.  

That’s like trying to discount the talent in the NFL because it’s made up of players that have played for other organizations first.  They have all played for other originations first (college / Highschool) because they had to prove themselves the best of the best first.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 15, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon!!
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/15488/dan...ht-in-the-ufc-brock-lesnar-fight-imminent.mma



If Fedor comes to the UFC to fight Brock it will be a ugly fight IMO. Either white is paying Fedor to come in and teach  Brock a lesson or he is making the UFC the new WWE. I think the guy that beat just beat AA could have a chance to beat Brock.


----------



## kevincox (Jul 15, 2009)

ACguy said:


> If Fedor comes to the UFC to fight Brock it will be a ugly fight IMO. Either white is paying Fedor to come in and teach  Brock a lesson or he is making the UFC the new WWE. I think the guy that beat just beat AA could have a chance to beat Brock.



I agree, about the guy that beat Arlovski recently. Huge black guy that has only been in the sport a couple of years. He has the size and strength to get it on with Brock. I also beleive Carwin has a decent chance as well.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Jul 17, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> I dont know for sure..but there is a reason why guys arent in the UFC...why not come to the UFC and get recognized?
> The reason is the stiff competition!! Look at the recent guys that came from the WEC that were great...they come to the UFC and get embaressed.  Fedor could be the real deal but until he fights in the UFC, Im not gonna bet the house on him.
> 
> Im not saying for one second that he aint a good fighter..hes bad to the bone..but until they find somebody thats gonna be within 10 pounds of Lesnar...Lesnar is gonna stay on the top for a while..he will throw all 6'0" 230 pounds of Fedor around like a little boy!





You say until he fights in the UFC, he has already beaten four previous UFC Title Holders. He whipped Sylvia and Arlovski. I know Sylvia is on a downward slope right now but Arlovski is still a top contender. With his only loss being a bullcrap stoppage of having a cut over his eye, Fedor is the best pound for pound fighter right now. 

Look who he has beaten it is a list that has many top fighters on it.  


Andrei Arlovski KO
Tim Sylvia Rear Naked Choke
Hong-Man Choi Arm Bar
Mark Coleman Arm Bar Twice
Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira Decisions Twice
Kevin Randleman Kimura
Heath Herring TKO
Renato Sobral Decision
Mirko Cro Cop Decision

I am excited to see what he does in his fight with Josh Barnett in August.


----------



## GAHUNTER13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Former heavyweight champion Josh Barnett tested positive for steroids and was scrapped from the main event of the "Affliction: Trilogy"

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=4349324&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## RiverBassin (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree Fedor is a beast...however the Cro Cop decision he won was questionable...but im not sure he could handle Brock simply for the fact that Brock is freakishly strong and fast for his size..granted Fedor may get a lucky submission in like Mir did the first time but to say Fedor would dominate, over power, or out strike him is silly IMO


----------

